# World Cup 2006 - part II



## mentos_007 (Jul 9, 2006)

And now it's time to start the game!

1.






2.





3.





4. 





5.





6.





7.





8. singin the German anthem... 





9. the first good action:





10. Portugal has a ball right now





11. Germans shooting after the faul 





12. places in the front row





13. places for VIPs





14.





15.


----------



## Michel Brosius (Jul 9, 2006)

Exellent report, superb images, and much of emotion also, Bravo ! :thumbup:


----------



## LaFoto (Jul 10, 2006)

Second lot of a super series of photos taken on the Fanfest in Berlin during the "Little Finals", which - so I now say in retrospect - was the "better finals" of the two. Much more pleasant to watch, and ... well, anyhow ... 

Of these I am deeply impressed by your Photos 3 and 7 here, I like those two a lot --- but all in all I really like how you captured the overall atmosphere!!


----------



## mentos_007 (Jul 10, 2006)

thanks  I love photo 3 as well! and.. it goes on an exhibition! hooray!  
Corinna I need to tell you that being there was something... amazing. I have never imagined that I will sing German anthem (my grandpa would be VERY angry) and... and I had a German flag painted on my face! (the oldest memebrs of my family would be EXTREMELY MAD ).... but lol.. times have changed


----------



## Arch (Jul 10, 2006)

I like this series more than the first..... there's alot of emotion captured here.... well done mentos :thumbup:


----------



## LaFoto (Jul 10, 2006)

mentos_007 said:
			
		

> ... times have changed


 
And aren't we all glad that they have!?!?!?
I certainly am!


----------



## mentos_007 (Jul 11, 2006)

LaFoto said:
			
		

> And aren't we all glad that they have!?!?!?
> I certainly am!



ME TOO  Of course I am very happy with it!


----------



## Lensmeister (Jul 11, 2006)

Superb series of shot ... well captured .. you got all the emotion and all the party atmosphere !


----------



## journeyman (Jul 15, 2006)

I have a friend who lives in Berlin who attend watch a lot of the games from the fan meile (I think he called it) He sent me a couple shots showing the millon or so people there, but it was really great to see some more personal shots of it as well.

Thank you for sharing


----------



## Medea (Jul 17, 2006)

WOW! Great shots, mentos!!


----------



## Holzkopf (Aug 16, 2006)

Those are just plain awesome. I wish I could have been there.


----------



## mentos_007 (Aug 16, 2006)

Holzkopf said:
			
		

> Those are just plain awesome. I wish I could have been there.



thank you... I am realy happy that I finally decided to got there! i dunno if I see World cup again... maybe when they will be organized in Poland or Germany


----------



## SleepingWolf (Aug 17, 2006)

great photos...i was in italy during the world cup..it was madness!


----------

